# Human medicine to treat Canker and Diarrhea very strong



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

hi all
After personal trials for the treatment of diarrhea disease and Cancer of birds .. I have reached a strong and effective for the treatment of which is named,, Flagyl human medicine ..










*
I hope you take advantage of it,,, it is a strong, effective and safe.
Thank you*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, that works. Flagyl has been used by many on their birds, and it works well for the treatment of canker, not cancer. Please be careful with dosage.

Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *Yes, that works. Flagyl has been used by many on their birds, and it works well for the treatment of canker, not cancer. Please be careful with dosage.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.*


whts dosage u used ?
i have 250mg tabs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

palestine said:


> whts dosage u used ?
> i have 250mg tabs


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=841738&postcount=38


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=841738&postcount=38


thanks alot


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=841738&postcount=38



Sky, this link doesn't give a dosage. It just says to cut the tablet to the right dose. So he gave the whole pill at night and again in the morning, and killed the bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I am grieving for that poor bird....and am sorry the link did not provide any dosage. 

However, the link clearly does state "break to divide to correct dosage", the link did not state to give the bird the whole pill and another in the morning, and I always add a warning when it comes to any kind of drugs "please be careful with dosage". 




*


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Sky, this link doesn't give a dosage. It just says to cut the tablet to the right dose. So he gave the whole pill at night and again in the morning, and killed the bird.


That is carelessness from the poster. Also in his first post, he mentioned one pill for four days, which was totally incorrect. 
That's sad how people are so careless about the dosage to treat the bird while they are very cautious while using it to themselves. 

I am going to edit his first post, just in case people go through the first post only and don't read the whole thread, they may kill other birds this way.


----------

